# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Siembra de Palta Hass en la Sierra de Lima

## Alex Curi

Hola amigos Foristas: 
Quiero sembrar Palta Hass en la sierra de lima, en un caserío de yauyos llamado Vichica, en la cual mi familia cuenta con 5 héctareas de terreno, está a unos 2,400 msnm aprox., el clima es cálido entre los meses de Abril a Diciembre y entre los meses de Enero a Marzo llueve, la zona es abundante en agua. 
Por sus experiencias me gustaria saber, si es una buena idea sembrar Palta Hass en esté caserio por las condiciones del clima que les mencionó, además estoy pensando en que el cultivo sea de forma orgánica ya que en está zona los pobladores no útilizan ningún tipo de pesticida o insectisida por ser un pueblo netamente ganadero y se dedican mas a la siembra de Alfalfa para sus ganados y está libre de contaminación, se que algunos han sembrado pocos plantones de Palta Fuerte y tienen buena producción, pero yo quiero incursionar con la Palta Hass. 
De poder darse las condiciones para el sembrado de Palta Hass, me gustaria que me recomendaran donde comprar los mejores plantones, y poder contar con un ingeniero que me asesore en el manejo y cultivo de las plantas y sus producción, y saber a quien les puedo vender, ya que mi intención es obtener productos para exportación.  
Atentamente 
Alexander Curi.Temas similares: EN BUSCA DE PROVEEDORES DE PALTA HASS DE PREFERENCIA EN LA ZONA DE COSTERA DESDE LA LIBERTAD HASTA LIMA Siembra de palta Busco plantones palta Hass certificados y asesor pa llevar siembra y cultivo Prohass estima nuevas inversiones en sierra sur del país en corto plazo para producir palta Hass Incrementarán áreas de siembra de palta Hass por ingreso a mercado estadounidense

----------


## Agronokike

Estimado Alex... es un gusto saludarte, mi nombre es Enrique Rojas y manejo palta hass de exportacion desde hace 8 años, basicamente la palta hass requiere dos condiciones importantes, buen clima y suelo suelto que permita una adecuada oxigenacion para crecimiento radicular. Las condicones climaticas  que planteas son tipicas de sierra media. En esta zona a diferencia de la costa, se tiene dos posiciones positivas, una es que la produccion  se da entre octubre y diciembre y el clima permite que ciertas plagas importantes no puedan atacar o su impacto no sea tan perjudicial como en condiciones de costa. Entonces es posible hacer palta hass bajo manejo organico si la zona donde vas a hacer el cultivo cumple con las dos premisas iniciales.hay que hacer anañlisi desuelo y tener una referencia topografica para diseñar la plantacion. Cualquierduda estamos en comunicacion. Atte Enrique Rojas V. Casma - Ancash

----------


## Edgar S.H

Señor CuriQue bueno que haya decidido por la palta hass, es una buena alternativa, el Ing. Rojas bien lo dice, la zona es de la más apropiada para este cultivo.Nosotros podemos atenderlo en el requerimiento de sus plantones, necesitamos comunicarnos con usted, a fin de darle mayor informaciónAtte.David Herrera Bonilla       ADMINISTRADOR   Nextel   426*4705  Celular  994 264 705  Movistar 943 670894        RPM  *274209AGRICOLA SECHIN SAC

----------


## Alex Curi

Hola Estimado Enrique:
En primer lugar agradecerte por responder a mi inquietud con respecto al clima y la epoca de producción de la Palta en la sierra media, ahora, el terreno cumple con las dos condiciones que antes mencionas, tanto en clima como en suelo, me gustaria saber cuanto tiempo se demora en realizar el estudio de suelo y diseñar el trazo para las plantaciones?, y cual es el costo de ello?. 
Atte.
Alexander Curi

----------


## Alex Curi

Hola estimado Edgar:
Gracias por responder a mi inquietud, ahora bien, me gustaria saber si los plantones cuentan con certificado de procedencia, tanto de la semillada como de la yema del injerto, ya que si no me equivioco para las exportaciones solicitan el certificado de origen, y más aún cuando son productos orgánicos, con cuanto tiempo de anticipación tendria que solicitar la preparación de los plantones, cual es la epoca mas apropiada para su plantación y el costo de cada uno de ellos, y del transporte.
Gracias anticipadamente por tu atención prestada.
Atte
Alexander Curi

----------


## Edgar S.H

Amigo Alex,
Envíame tu correo personal para estar en contacto, así enviarte toda la información pertinente respecto a nuestro vivero y la cotización de tus requerimientos y así apoyarte en la ejecucion de tu proyecto(Instalacion, Manejo.Sanidad, etc)
Atte.
Edgar edgarsh07@hotmail.com
Nextel (94)603*7762
Agricola Sechin

----------


## Alex Curi

Hola estimado Edgar;
Mi correo personal es alexander_curi@hotmail.com si pudieras enviarme la cotización de los plantones, el traslado de los mismos y la asesoria en el manejo de ellos, estamos en comunicación, y gracias por la atención prestada. 
Atentamente
Alexander Curi

----------


## Hugo Eduardo Salcedo M.

A proposito de palta hass.
Alguien ha utilizado harina de pescado como complemento para abonar paltos ?
Que cantidad de harina por planta se puede utilizar ?
Me estoy refiriendo a plantas de 4 años, en produccion.
Gracias de antemano.
Hugo

----------


## sank

Como están mis estimados... soy de la provincia de Huaral y tengo varias huertas de paltas Hass y Fuerte entre los 2600 y 2700 metros sobre el nivel del mar, exactamente en la comunidad campesina de Carac, distrito 27 de Noviembre, provincia de Huaral. Tengo mas de 500 matas sembradas a 4.5 x 4.5 m, las que actualmente están en producción 100 matas de 5 años, que últimamente me han producido mas de 50 k por planta. Cualquier información adicional al 989536711. Saludos34066848_1890983297861086_413307885464846336_n.jpg

----------


## Milton28

Mi abuelo decia que la harina de pescado daba muy bueno resultados

----------

